# Help! Why is my dog's poo white/yellow?! ( Warning: pics of poo )



## Kmullen

It def looks like he ate something. I would watch him closely. Has had any vomiting? Is eating this morning?


----------



## Mac

kfayard said:


> It def looks like he ate something. I would watch him closely. Has had any vomiting? Is eating this morning?



no vomitting. he is perfectly fine in demeanor, no changes in attitude.

when I let him out he ran straight to his water bowl and drank almost the whole bowl. I monitor his water intake so he doesn't drink to much right before I leave, for obvious reasons. At night when I come home I let him drink as much as he wants until around 8pm. Then I monitor again.

I only fed him 1cup of food this morning to try to calm his stomach down.
He ate that cup of food like he normally does.

I want to monitor his stool for today and tomorrow and if it doesn't get better by tomorrow morning I will bring him to the vet.

His passing of stool was normal and didn't show signs of distress or being hurt. Just a normal elimination.

He has been recently switched to Natural Choice Large Breed Adult Lamb and Rice and he loves it. He is doing very well on it and I was very pleased.
I 100% have no reason to believe it is from his food that I fed him.

I am thinking he got at something in the trash or worst case scenario he ate a piece of salt. Again, no way to know this for sure.


----------



## elly

Wow thats pretty impressive pooh! Colourful if nothing else! Yes I would monitor it too. My guess is it will be back to normal after a couple more, hes eaten something and its worked its way out. Goodness knows what though! but if hes well and happy then hopefully its ok.


----------



## Rainheart

I also think it looks like he just ate something out of the trash! Definitely head to the vet if it isn't looking any better within the next day or two.


----------



## Mac

Rainheart said:


> I also think it looks like he just ate something out of the trash! Definitely head to the vet if it isn't looking any better within the next day or two.



yeah I mean I have dealt with the uns and diarrhea with him but nothing like this! he is a curious eater though, he'll eat almost anything.

he listens to, Leave it! but if I don't see him doing it I cannot correct him.
I just wouldn't be able to live with myself if he got deathly ill because of it.

If its just a puppy being a puppy then ok. :crossfing
I love my golden, as we all do.

Just want him to be healthy.

On a side note I could not be happier with his new food. His coat is looking better after 2 weeks or feeding him his new food


----------



## newport

I had an Irish Setter who got into the trash once( I am now VERY CAREFUL ABOUT TRASH) and the next few poop days later.... I found the white plastic bag in the poop!!! It must have all come out.... but I felt lucky there was no blockage.


----------



## SeaMonster

I'd worry if If he poops like that a few times....most likely wont


----------



## Mac

newport said:


> I had an Irish Setter who got into the trash once( I am now VERY CAREFUL ABOUT TRASH) and the next few poop days later.... I found the white plastic bag in the poop!!! It must have all come out.... but I felt lucky there was no blockage.



holy cow!

yeah I'm usually very careful with the trash. Our older dog Brody is usually VERY good with the trash. *BUT....* if there is a wrapper from a Whopper he WILL dig for it until he finds it. Its the strangest thing. He won't eat the fries, he won't eat random bread in the can but he will find anything that sauce has touched and lick it/chew it. It is the weirdest thing.

The only time i have trash accessible is when the bag is too full to stay in the bin but not full enough to throw away.

Those crazy dogs.


----------



## Willow52

Looks like the kind of poop after getting into the trash, lots of undigested stuff. If it keeps up I've call the vet but since he's acting OK, it will probably all pass. BTW, the red doesn't look lick blood to me.

Once Hank ate 4 of those little plastic pegs from the game Trouble, he pooped confetti- poop for a few days.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've got a different perspective here. If human poo is that color it usually means that the person has an issue with producing bile or has a gallbladder or liver issue. I would assume it means the same for a dog so I'd be hightailing it to the vet with a sample and getting a blood panel done to check for values. I'd rather be a little bit more proactive if I saw that... but I tend to take my dogs to the vet just to ease my mind. I'd rather pay a vet bill than regret that I didn't get them seen and treated sooner if it turns out to be something serious.


----------



## Sterling Archer

That looks like he got into something. 

Butter chewed up and swallowed some of his bedding several months ago. He wound up ******** all over the place. The way the vet put it (I called), if he's still pooping...he's not blocked up. In that case, a 3-5 minutes phone call saved me a $150+ needless vet bill. Just my $.02.


----------



## maple1144

Dallas Gold said:


> I've got a different perspective here. If human poo is that color it usually means that the person has an issue with producing bile or has a gallbladder or liver issue. I would assume it means the same for a dog so I'd be hightailing it to the vet with a sample and getting a blood panel done to check for values. I'd rather be a little bit more proactive if I saw that... but I tend to take my dogs to the vet just to ease my mind. I'd rather pay a vet bill than regret that I didn't get them seen and treated sooner if it turns out to be something serious.



thats possible for sure but as humans we rarely if ever eat whatever we can find on the ground or in random garbage cans and anywheres else that smells interesting to us, my sisters dog had the prettiest poops for a while once because he would lick up every pretty bead my niece would mistakingly drop on the floor, it was gorgeous poop!


----------



## Dallas Gold

maple1144 said:


> thats possible for sure but as humans we rarely if ever eat whatever we can find on the ground or in random garbage cans and anywheres else that smells interesting to us, my sisters dog had the prettiest poops for a while once because he would lick up every pretty bead my niece would mistakingly drop on the floor, it was gorgeous poop!


I stated my personal opinion. The OP asked for opinions. I won't argue my opinion. Sorry.


----------



## Blondie

I might suggest a pair of disposable gloves to have with you in times like this. I am notorious for analyzing Maggie's poops. She routinely gets carrots, grape TOMATOES not grapes, blueberries and such. I have seen time and again, only after learning, that she does not always chew her food. One time, I thought she passed a blood clot and after getting a closer look, discovered it was an undigested blueberry. She does this with those tine grape tomatoes as well. If something doesn't look quite right, I'm right in there looking at it. I am a nurse, so it is a gift of sorts. If your dog had something wrong, the stool is a good place to check out. Good luck.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Blondie said:


> I might suggest a pair of disposable gloves to have with you in times like this. I am notorious for analyzing Maggie's poops. She routinely gets carrots, grape TOMATOES not grapes, blueberries and such. I have seen time and again, only after learning, that she does not always chew her food. One time, I thought she passed a blood clot and after getting a closer look, discovered it was an undigested blueberry. She does this with those tine grape tomatoes as well. If something doesn't look quite right, I'm right in there looking at it. I am a nurse, so it is a gift of sorts. If your dog had something wrong, the stool is a good place to check out. Good luck.


Those blueberries do look a lot like clots! Toby helped me clean up some blueberries I spilled on the kitchen floor yesterday. I walked him to the vet today for his acupuncture and scooped up some poop with little bluish red blobs--the blueberries!!  The funniest was yellow polka dotted poop after eating some corn--it glowed in the dark!


----------



## Ranger

White poops are pretty normal *for a raw fed dog*. Ranger poops out white nuggets occasionally and it just means he's had too much calcium and I need to balance it out. So maybe the white poop is nothing more than him getting into something and having an overdose of calcium. Even the texture of it looks like calcium poop, which is normally chalkier and more crumbly than other poops. 

For the red, it doesn't look like blood to me (in my unprofessional, non-medically trained opinion). Blood in the stomach would look black in the poop. Blood from the rectum would be bright red, but you'd be seeing more of it and probably notice it in his feathers/bum area. It looks like a cranberry or something. Did you get him new treats recently? Or did he get more cookies than he usually does?


----------



## Mac

Ranger said:


> White poops are pretty normal *for a raw fed dog*. Ranger poops out white nuggets occasionally and it just means he's had too much calcium and I need to balance it out. So maybe the white poop is nothing more than him getting into something and having an overdose of calcium. Even the texture of it looks like calcium poop, which is normally chalkier and more crumbly than other poops.
> 
> For the red, it doesn't look like blood to me (in my unprofessional, non-medically trained opinion). Blood in the stomach would look black in the poop. Blood from the rectum would be bright red, but you'd be seeing more of it and probably notice it in his feathers/bum area. It looks like a cranberry or something. Did you get him new treats recently? Or did he get more cookies than he usually does?



Poop update :wave:

last night and into this morning his poop has gone back to normal.
I have examined my dog's stool before but yesterday I was in a rush so I didn't.

I kept on his diet, just reduced a bit and whatever it was passed.
Just scared the living crap out of me! no pun intended :bowl:

I recently started feeding the dogs new treats. Nature's Choice all natural treats. Something to that ring- they are in flavors of Apple, Blueberry and Carrot; 3 different products.

I bought the Apple and Carrot ones. I don't overfeed them.
Usually 5 of one flavor a day after dinner during some training. They are small, not big bones or anything. A little larger than a big-sized dry food kernel


----------



## Ranger

Glad the poop is back to normal!


----------



## sdain31y

So maybe we need a thread with poop pictures and what's good, possibiliby a problem and definitely a problem. Just saying - lots of threads about it anyway.


----------



## mylissyk

Only dog owners and parents of new human babies are so obsessed with poop!  
I'm glad things are back to normal.


----------



## jacindanbrown

*Paper*

Looks like he ate toilet paper or napkins. Hopefully he's fine now. Puppies get into everything.


----------



## Swampcollie

jacindanbrown said:


> Looks like he ate toilet paper or napkins. Hopefully he's fine now. Puppies get into everything.


I was going to say the same thing. It looks like he got into a waste basket full of used tissues. (Goldens have a deep desire to chew on every Kleenex they can find. Used ones are of course preferred.)


----------

